# Summer time



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

WTF !

The weather is really pissing me off!
Had the TT 10 years today !

2 years ago decided i'd keep it as a summer toy...could have plenty of time feetling it....

Bought a DA6 2 months ago, and its still in the box!

EvenTT this sunday and chances of good weather...absolutley none! So I'll be in the daily ! :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

i know what you meen so much for global warming they soon changed there mind on that one


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Andy,

having seen and met you twice now, I'm supprised you drive Yellow to the events....


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

I know this is rubbish. Can't help but feel I have contributed towards this ...

1. I bought my TT as a summer car
2. 3 weeks ago had our patio and BBQ area landscaped

... Since then weather has been rubbish.

Sorry everyone :-( ... Lol

Neil


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

:evil: :evil: :evil:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2648759


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

oldguy said:


> Andy,
> 
> having seen and met you twice now, I'm supprised you drive Yellow to the events....


I am sat here now thinking should I put the hardtop back on for GAYDON [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## mik3 (Jan 15, 2012)

maybe we should all move to a hotter country :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

mik3 said:


> maybe we should all move to a hotter country :?


It's hot enough just needs to stop raining


----------



## red3.2 (Jun 30, 2008)

Evening sunshine here,but its been raining in one shape or another for over a week. Absolutely poured down here in S.Wales today and more to come i'm affraid......Rant over


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

The sun is cracking the f#cking flags here today; what the f#ck is going on?? Am I showing my age by remembering long hot summers running around in nothing but a pair of shorts held up with a snake belt and a pair of desert wellies keeping my feet from harm.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

> mik3 said:
> 
> 
> > maybe we should all move to a hotter country :?


Been looking at jobs in Dubai this week. Looks like you need to be a philadelphia lawyer to get one there though; never seen so much experience and qualification for some bog standard jobs.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

July 22 2012, sunshine all day [smiley=sunny.gif] , July 23 2012, 5.35am, blue sky's all around [smiley=sunny.gif] , yup I'm in England so this is no joke, medications working brilliantly...


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Beautiful weather for my roadster 8)


----------



## TT-TOM (Feb 15, 2012)

Its been sunny and hot for the past 2 days here in yorkshire


----------



## fmlg (Mar 29, 2011)

Really hot around here, hope it stays like this for the next couple of weeks!


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

well it isnt sunny any more, but it isnt raining either, it just sort of muggy with little air about. Still have the roof down though (oh yeah - love it).


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

fmlg said:


> Really hot around here, hope it stays like this for the next couple of weeks!


Was bloody hot in the Algarve last week.


----------



## fmlg (Mar 29, 2011)

Wallsendmag said:


> fmlg said:
> 
> 
> > Really hot around here, hope it stays like this for the next couple of weeks!
> ...


That's where I'm going next week 
Where did you go?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Vilamoura


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

stop moaning about the weather you lot..........try a full day in my ovens or blasting shed. then be flipping glad its getting colder again, ive lost half a stone this week just through sheer amount of work. oh and still here and tomorrow!!! and them firking fire bugs are everywhere here and eating me alive grrrr


----------

